# Vince I hope this ain't true....................Carter tried to sabotage the Raptors?



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.thenewstribune.com/sports/sonics/nba/story/4351987p-4123627c.html



> With 29 seconds remaining in that game and the Sonics leading 97-90, the Raptors called a timeout. After returning to the court, Carter lined up along the edge of the key. He was facing the Sonics’ bench with his hands on his knees. According to a member of the Sonics, before the play began, Carter said directly to the Seattle bench, “It’s a flare. It’s a flare.” Two other members of the Sonics confirmed that Carter told the Sonics bench that the Raptors were running the flare play.
> 
> The Raptors, inbounding the ball above the Sonics bench, then ran a flare play for Carter.
> 
> ...According to one member of the Sonics, the bench reacted immediately to what Carter said, with Sonics players saying, “Did you hear that? Did you see that? That’s (expletive) up.”


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

damn... after reading yesterday article about not booing him... and reading this one... it hurts to be a VC fan... :no:


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> damn... after reading yesterday article about not booing him... and reading this one... it hurts to be a VC fan... :no:


yea I'am a vince fan but if this is true then I have lost all respect for him


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

I dont know, if everyone knows thats a common play for the Raps, maybe Vince was trying to through them off by saying that
like calling a bluff, i cant see it being malicious on Carters part


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Don't believe it, never will believe it. Vince may be pouting but this is a line he will never cross....he's just not that kind of a person.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> Don't believe it, never will believe it. Vince may be pouting but this is a line he will never cross....he's just not that kind of a person.


In denial, eh?

I laugh at your last comment, how the heck would you know what kind of person Vince Carter is? Prior to his recent attitude change, I thought I knew his persona quite well, but then I had to rethink my opinion and now have recognized that you cannot judge an athletes persona until you see the dark side.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Wow. This is a HUGE story with lots of credible sources to back it up.

Perhaps the biggest scandal of VC's career.

This should be big news around the NBA. Just amazing how low VC would sink.

Combine this story with the Leo Rautins comments about what VC's teammates really think about him and you start to get an idea why Babs was not so patient.

We should be thrilled to be rid of him.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Reminds me of the old story of Larry Bird telling the opposing player what he was going to do in detail, then doing it.

I hope this is the case, that Vince was telling them, "This is what I'm going to do, so stop me if you can, you punks!"

If it's not... there was a definite amount of immediacy to the Vince trade that might not have been evident before.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't believe this....and I never will.....unless Vince admits it


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Reminds me of the old story of Larry Bird telling the opposing player what he was going to do in detail, then doing it.
> 
> I hope this is the case, that Vince was telling them, "This is what I'm going to do, so stop me if you can, you punks!"
> ...



I think you're right. Thinking back to when we faced the Knicks when he said "I'm going to win it right here, watch." makes me think this was done in the same vein.

But I wouldn't be surprised either way, and it is a stupid thing to do either way. Larry Bird he is not, since he lost the Knicks game and couldn't get a shot off against the Sonics.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MangoMangoMango</b>!
> I don't believe this....and I never will.....unless Vince admits it



what the hell? get real vc is a chump


vince is a quitter and a disgrace to the nba.. why did ya think we traded him for draft picks? the nba should suspend him for life for this.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If am right didnt Vince make that shot, of all the bad things said about Vince does he fit into the vein of a snake. Come on people look beyond the hate, Vince has proven to be a quality citizen and at times a bad basketball player


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> If am right didnt Vince make that shot,


Read the article


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

:laugh:
as much as i've wanted VC out of here, not once did i think he'd do something as leak inside information towards his opponents.

get real guys. i'm willing to bet he said those things in the heat of competition in a way of saying "try and stop me" during the dying seconds knowing how clutch he is.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> If am right didnt Vince make that shot


man read the article vince will teach you that read to achieve ****.. lol this vc stan is shook.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> :laugh:
> as much as i've wanted VC out of here, not once did i think he'd do something as leak inside information towards his opponents.
> 
> get real guys. i'm willing to bet he said those things in the heat of competition in a way of saying "try and stop me" during the dying seconds knowing how clutch he is.


Difference between him and other players that pull that stint is the other guys hate(d) losing... it set them in a mode of almost depression.

Vince Carter doesn't hate losing... it's almost like he's fine as long as he's alive. Nothing else matters. Which is a good method to live by in the real world, but not in competitive sports.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin Williams Jr.</b>!
> 
> Difference between him and other players that pull that stint is the other guys hate(d) losing... it set them in a mode of almost depression.
> 
> Vince Carter doesn't hate losing... it's almost like he's fine as long as he's alive. Nothing else matters. Which is a good method to live by in the real world, but not in competitive sports.


i don't see it that way.

if carter didn't mind losing, then he wouldn't have requested a trade. from his standpoint, he just figured that the raptors were going nowhere at the moment and he didn't want to relive another losing season and felt his services are better off to a winning team.

not once did i ever think that carter didn't mind losing.

him pouting and not shouldering the bulk of the responsiblity himself is another matter though


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> yea I'am a vince fan but if this is true then I have lost all respect for him


Ditto. 

With the way Vince has been acting since the offseason, I can actually picture something like this happening... *3* Sonics players heard that, and Reggie Evans, one of the hardest working players in the league who usually never comments on anything other than his team's good play, was quoted... heck, maybe Ray's just keeping his mouth shut 'cuz he's already pissed off one superstar this year.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Given the circumstances, I'd say it's pretty damning.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

This wasn't sabotage, since I think he fully intended to complete the play and win the game.

But it does show he is full of himself, and is clearly not the player he thinks he is.

Not to mention the extreme lack of intelligence it displays.

He's not Larry Bird or anywhere near a player of his caliber. He's a moron.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> He's not Larry Bird or anywhere near a player of his caliber. He's a moron.


:laugh:
short and sweet. nice...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> Wow. This is a HUGE story with lots of credible sources to back it up.
> 
> Perhaps the biggest scandal of VC's career.
> ...


Wow...you guys get riled up pretty easily around here.

Why on earth, if it really was a flare, would he go around shouting it at people? I've never thought of Vince as a genius or anything, but c'mon. He has some common sense. No player in their right mind would actually tell people its a flare if it actually were. Unless for some reason he wanted it to be known, in which case he would have told the press after the game also.

You guys need to relax 

This article is obviously biased as well. Just little things in which its worded make me dismiss it.



> The Raptors, inbounding the ball above the Sonics bench, then ran a flare play for Carter.


It should be worded "alleged flare play..." Its like they've alreaddy judged Vince. Not to mention, if it was a flare play, then that means other Raptors are involved as well.

They have all these post-game comments on there about it. How is it that Babcock just found out about it 2 days before the Jersey trade?

This is a complete -------- article and its plainly obvious. Untwist your panties.

please do not mask. speedy.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> Why on earth, if it really was a flare, would he go around shouting it at people?


Why on earth, if this really didn't happen, would the Sonics players lie about this? What do they have to gain?


Think about it. Then think about it again. Then do it one more time. The Sonics players weren't misquoted, and if they were they would have said something about it by now.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> Why on earth, if this really didn't happen, would the Sonics players lie about this? What do they have to gain?
> ...


Did I say they were misquoted? I said why on earth if it *really was a flare* would he go around telling people about it?

Why would he end up controlling the ball and passing to a teammate he knows has a deadly-accurate shot?

Nothing about this adds up at all. Which means it was probably just some trash talking by Vince taken way too seriously.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> Did I say they were misquoted? I said why on earth if it *really was a flare* would he go around telling people about it?
> 
> Why would he end up controlling the ball and passing to a teammate he knows has a deadly-accurate shot?
> ...



Read the rest of the posts in this thread. I've explained more than once why he would do this.

AND I've already said it wasn't sabotage, but it was still VERY stupid and foolish.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always read every post in a thread before I post. I see *no credible explanations yet*. So...we'll agree to disagree.

Me - simple trash talking taken out of context.

You - mass conspiracy by Vince to ruin the Raptors in some non-important beginning of the season game.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> 
> I always read every post in a thread before I post. I see *no credible explanations yet*. So...we'll agree to disagree.


Well, considering the Sonics have nothing to gain by saying something like this, how can you question their honesty?

The only logical explaination is that Vince DID say that, that play WAS run, Vince INTENDED to win the game and Vince COULDN'T do it.

Anyway you look at it, Vince Carter comes out of this situation looking like an indensible moron.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> 
> Me - simple trash talking taken out of context.
> 
> You - mass conspiracy by Vince to ruin the Raptors in some non-important beginning of the season game.



You obviously haven't read my posts in this thread.

"Simple trash talking" my ***, it was a stupid thing to do since he couldn't complete the play. You don't do that unless you're MJ or Bird, and Carter isn't either of the above. It was a case of Vince having delusion, egotistical visions of grandeur and being embarrassed for it.

Like I said, any way you look at this situation Vince comes out looking like an idiot.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, considering the Sonics have nothing to gain by saying something like this, how can you question their honesty?
> ...


:banghead: I'm not questioning their honesty! I've said that 2 times now! I'm questioning their interpretation of Carters words, the circumstances of the play and the circumstances of the game. I do not think they're lying at all, but I don't think this is a sabotage by Vince.

The only possible explanation I can think of if this were a sabotage would be that the point spread was probably around 9 points for this game so maybe he was trying to make sure it was covered. But again, if so why wouldn't he have just lost the ball out of bounds or something rather than passing to the leagues best FG shooter? It doesn't make sense. Why? Because its not a sabotage by Vince. It was trash talking. The end.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He couldn't complete the play because of a bad pass. And he still ended up making a scoring play out of it by getting an assist. Not all great players have to make a shot to be great. They can dish off to other players as well. Even MJ and Bird fawked up plays in their days as well, even after talking trash to the oponents.

The only people that are going to look like idiots when this is said and done are going to be the people believe stupid media trash like this. If Vince Carter comes out and admits to this or it becomes evident without a shadow of a doubt that this was really some random flare play in some random unimportant game then I will eat my words. But using common sense, its pretty easy to figure out right now that this is nothing more than over-hyped nonsense.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

:uhoh: 

Okay, we're obviously not on the same wavelength here.

You've said you agree that the Sonics players were truthful twice, but I've said I DON'T think it was sabotage about 5 times now.

I'm just saying that even though it was NOT sabotage, it doesn't mean Vince Carter comes out of this without blame or without his reputation being tarnished.  

Sabotage or not it was a RETARDED THING TO DO.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> Not all great players have to make a shot to be great. They can dish off to other players as well. Even MJ and Bird fawked up plays in their days as well, even after talking trash to the oponents.


You don't get it. Vince Carter IS NOT MJ. HE IS NOT Bird. HE IS NOT OF THEIR CALIBER.

If MJ and Bird are what you consider 'great' players, Vince certainly is not.




> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> If Vince Carter comes out and admits to this or it becomes evident without a shadow of a doubt that *this was really some random flare play in some random unimportant game* then I will eat my words. But using common sense, its pretty easy to figure out right now that this is nothing more than over-hyped nonsense.



Wow, now I understand why you defend the guy. You think just like him.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> :uhoh:
> 
> Okay, we're obviously not on the same wavelength here.


Ah yes :laugh: I think we both were misinterpreting eachother there. Either way, I'm really not going to take this too seriously until I start seeing video's of these interviews or seeing these quotes from more reliable sources.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, now I understand why you defend the guy. You think just like him.


Really though, what is a flare play in a midseason game going to accomplish? Look, I cringe every time the Raptors lose too. But a flare play for this game really wouldn't be beneficial to anybody but some bookies.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> 
> Really though, what is a flare play in a midseason game going to accomplish? Look, I cringe every time the Raptors lose too. But a flare play for this game really wouldn't be beneficial to anybody but some bookies.


Or the outcome of the game.

Every possesion of every game should be played with the same intensity and focus. Just because Matt Bonner bailed him out doesn't mean he deserves praise. Maybe if he HADN'T told them what was being run and ended up dishing it off, but not in this situation.

How many games have we lost by 2 points? 3 points?

This is the exact reason Vince doesn't play here anymore.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> Or the outcome of the game.
> ...


I'm not praising Vince either. It just turned out to be a good play. If it was a flare then it obviously wouldn't have turned out to be a good play for the Raptors. Vince showed intensity and focus on this play by finding Bonner, a great shooter, while in the middle of trying to control a bad pass. How are you CRITICISING HIM FOR IT? I'm not praising him because he did what he's suppose to do out of loyalty to his paycheck, which is making good plays. The only person who was bailed out was the person who made the erronous pass.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't get what the fuss is about. Vince made the play. Unless I'm mistaken, he drew two defenders and kicked it to an open shooter, who actually made the shot. If Vince had forced the shot against double coverage or got the shot blocked, I could see people being upset, but that's not what happened. He got Bonner the open shot. End of story. No disgrace, no sabotage. Nothing more than a little trickery.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> I don't get what the fuss is about. Vince made the play. Unless I'm mistaken, he drew two defenders and kicked it to an open shooter, who actually made the shot. If Vince had forced the shot against double coverage or got the shot blocked, I could see people being upset, but that's not what happened. He got Bonner the open shot. End of story. No disgrace, no sabotage. Nothing more than a little trickery.


Exactomundo.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Unless I'm mistaken, he drew two defenders and kicked it to an open shooter, who actually made the shot.



guess you are mistaken.... read to achieve...

vince is a quitter

throw up the white flag and watch him *Inappropriate*


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> I don't get what the fuss is about. Vince made the play. Unless I'm mistaken, he drew two defenders and kicked it to an open shooter, who actually made the shot. If Vince had forced the shot against double coverage or got the shot blocked, I could see people being upset, but that's not what happened. He got Bonner the open shot. End of story. No disgrace, no sabotage. Nothing more than a little trickery.


Alright, explain to me what makes it acceptable or excusable for Vince to do what he did.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin Williams Jr.</b>!
> 
> Alright, explain to me what makes it acceptable or excusable for Vince to do what he did.



"Exactomundo."

Just because it wasn't sabotage doesn't mean we should just ignore it.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> Exactomundo.



*shakes head at vince stan who votes 600 000 times for a guy who aint even top 100 let alone an all star.. Or was it vince's mom who gave him the votes lol*

man get off vc's jock dudes a quitter we' could of got a bag of peanuts for him and i'd be happy.. lol


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin Williams Jr.</b>!
> 
> Alright, explain to me what makes it acceptable or excusable for Vince to do what he did.


What did he do?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> What did he do?


you read the article yet? man vc's love has you blinded


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> What did he do?



Did you not read the article?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're called sentences. They start with a capital letter and end with a period. They contain nouns, adjectives, and those sort of things. Go back to school and work on it, then turn the interweb back on and start trash talking so we can understand you.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read the article?


Again, what does this article prove Vince did?!  I see allegations of a flare play which obviously didn't happen. So again what did Vince do? Explain it to me because I would really like to hear it.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> What did he do?


Not sure how horrendous the Mishawaka education system is that you'd ask this question.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> 
> Again, what does this article prove Vince did?!  I see allegations of a flare play which obviously didn't happen. So again what did Vince do? Explain it to me because I would really like to hear it.


Didn't happen?

What proof do you have that this did not happen?

There's proof (in that article) that there's a good chance this did occur.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read the article?


Did we not just agree that it wasn't a sabotage?!


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> 
> Did we not just agree that it wasn't a sabotage?!


WERE AREN'T SAYING IT WAS SABOTAGE, JESUS!!!!!!

THE FACT IS, HE SAID A FLARE PLAY WAS BEING RUN. A FLARE PLAY WAS RUN. YOU DON'T DO THAT.

Vince was too well covered to complete the play, presumably because the Sonics knew it was coming. So he dished it off and Bonner bailed him out.

Regardless of whether a basket was scored or not, you don't tell the other team what play you are going to run. You don't.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> 
> Did we not just agree that it wasn't a sabotage?!


And if Bonner wasn't clearly open for the shot, had Vince messed up the play like he's done atleast twice this season in the last minute of the game... would you consider that sabotage, or an unfortunate play that didn't go Carter's way?

News flash... he had a purpose behind his behaviour.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin Williams Jr.</b>!
> 
> Didn't happen?
> 
> ...


Read my previous posts. I've made myself very clear and have brought up many good points to dis-prove a flare play. Until I start to see some *quality* posts in here constructed by more than a half brain cell, I am done with this thread.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> 
> They're called sentences. They start with a capital letter and end with a paragraph. They contain nouns, adjectives, and those sort of things. Go back to school and work on it, then turn the interweb back on and start trash talking so we can understand you.



Lmao!! You're use to all that **** because of all the love letters you've been sending to vince. **** outta here. I'm sorry is this good? 

Thank you....

Goodbye.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> 
> Read my previous posts. I've made myself very clear and have brought up many good points to dis-prove a flare play. Until I start to see some *quality* posts in here constructed by more than a half brain cell, I am done with this thread.


Dis-prove a flare play?

I just saw the video 10 minutes ago, they're running on TSN, The Score, and Sportsnet.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

this thread gives me a headache

:no:


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> 
> Read my previous posts. I've made myself very clear and have brought up many good points to dis-prove a flare play. Until I start to see some *quality* posts in here constructed by more than a half brain cell, I am done with this thread.


Did they not say in the article that a flare play was run? I'll trust the article over your 'photographic memory.'


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> Did they not say in the article that a flare play was run? I'll trust the article over your 'photographic memory.'


The flare play WAS run.

Watch TSN... clearly, over everyone right to Vince.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm waiting for them to show it on ESPN or NBAtv, I don't get TSN here  My DVD of the game is at my other house.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> I'm waiting for them to show it on ESPN or NBAtv, I don't get TSN here  My DVD of the game is at my other house.


And when you see the flare, don't bother coming back.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin Williams Jr.</b>!
> 
> The flare play WAS run.
> 
> Watch TSN... clearly, over everyone right to Vince.


That is what I thought.



> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> this thread gives me a headache
> 
> :no:


Me too. I'm embarrassed I'm arguing this. But I didn't think I would have to.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin Williams Jr.</b>!
> 
> And when you see the flare, don't bother coming back.


:laugh: :laugh: I'm sorry I offended you so much with my opinion based off an article. I didn't know it was so easy for people to get so butt-hurt from internet talk.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> WERE AREN'T SAYING IT WAS SABOTAGE, JESUS!!!!!!
> ...


I was assuming that the sabotage was the flare play.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: I'm sorry I offended you so much with my opinion based off an article. I didn't know it was so easy for people to get so butt-hurt from internet talk.


It offends me that there are people in America that can be so dense.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> 
> They're called sentences. They start with a capital letter and end with a period. They contain nouns, adjectives, and those sort of things. Go back to school and work on it, then turn the interweb back on and start trash talking so we can understand you.


Owned


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> Owned


i gotta love that Vince supporters have to resort to grammar to back themselves up.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin Williams Jr.</b>!
> 
> And when you see the flare, don't bother coming back.


Who do you think you are for said that ?

He has his opinion and is a good one just that


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHeNoM Z28</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: I'm sorry I offended you so much with my opinion based off an article. I didn't know it was so easy for people to get so butt-hurt from internet talk.


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> Owned


Got to love mods who support this kind of behavior


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> 
> 
> Got to love mods who support this kind of behavior


Microsoft :werd:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> 
> 
> Got to love mods who support this kind of behavior


The only negative behavior going on in this thread is those who feel they need to resort to personal insults rather than conjure up a quality post. I've been patient about it and holding back in hopes this doesn't turn into a flame war.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> 
> 
> Got to love mods who support this kind of behavior


Damn its a joke... like when Beez and John fight damn you got to love that  

And got to love when the people attack me or other Carter supporters you and the others just dont said a word...


----------

